# Simulator of fully functional cuboids



## bcube (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi,

IsoCubeSim is great, but does also a simulator of fully functional cuboids exist? By that I mean one which even allows shape-shifting (for example in case of 2x2x4 or 3x3x5).


----------

